# C++ Projekt => Klassendiagramm



## BigChicken (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab hier ein etwas größeres C++ Projekt (in C++BuilderX), allerdings haben sich die Jungs die das programmiert haben nicht die Mühe gemacht dazu ein Klassendiagramm zu erstellen   . 
Daher meine Frage: Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man aus .cpp und .h dateien.. also aus dem ganzen Projekt nen Klassendiagramm erstellen kann, das ich dann natürlich auch ausdrucken kann?

Danke schonmal..

Gruß,
                 André (BigChicken)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (12. Juni 2004)

Was meinst du mit Klassendiagramm?
Meinst du ein UML-konformes Diagramm? Oder was spezielles.
Im Fall von UML gibt es da schon so einiges.
Schau mal hier: http://www.jeckle.de/umltools.htm
dort gibt es so einige UML-Tools, sollten auch freie dabei sein, welches jetzt genau eine solche Funktion unterstützt weiß ich nicht.
Musst mal schauchen, ich glaube die Funktion die du brauchst ist "Reverse Engineering von C++ Code".

Gruß Homer


----------



## BigChicken (13. Juni 2004)

*Danke!*

Danke schonmal...  !

Ja.. suche das normale UML Klassendiagramm. Auf deiner Page hab ich nen paar Sachen gefunden, aber leider sind die Programme leider net kostenlos erhältlich bzw. laufen nicht  

Kennt vielleicht wer noch andere Programme?

Gruß, 
                   André (BigChicken)


----------



## BigChicken (13. Juni 2004)

Sorry.. das hier gehört zu folgenden Forumseintrag..

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials160336.html

Irgendwie hat der für die Antwort nen neues Thema angelegt     !

Gruß,
                André


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. Juni 2004)

> Danke schonmal...  !


Bitte, bitte.


> aber leider sind die Programme leider net kostenlos erhältlich bzw. laufen nicht


Von den meisten kann man eine Trial-Version runterladen, bzw. es sind auch kostenlose dabei.

Umbrello z.B. ist OpenSource und ziemlich gut, allerdings hat es einen großen Nachteil, es läuft nur auf Linux unter KDE, aber das ist ja kein Hinderungsgrund 

Gruß Homer


----------



## kermitzwo (18. Juni 2004)

Hi, Du kannst z.B. doxygen (http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen)
in Verbindung mit dem "plugin" graphviz (http://www.research.att.com/sw/tools/graphviz/) benutzen. beide frei.

oder das diagramming tool dia (http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/), das kann sowohl aus sourcecode diagramme erstellen, als auch umgekehrt.

siehe cpp2dia


----------



## thomasle (1. Juli 2004)

hallo, 

ich suche quasi das gleiche, nur für zustandsautomaten, aus denen c++ code generiert werden soll. habs mit umbrello probiert, das mag nur use-case-diagramme umwandeln... wäre für nen hilfreichen tipp dankebar! 

grüße, tom


----------



## Thomas3011 (22. Februar 2008)

Astade kann Zustandsautomaten codieren.


----------



## RudolfG (22. Februar 2008)

Du hast aber schon gesehen das der Beitrag 3,5 Jahre alt ist oder? 

Gruß
Rudolf Grauberger


----------

